

Show HN: Look what a friend did this weekend - waxy

My friend Tycho, instead of going out for the halloween party created http://startups.org for the startup community, now that's love.
======
hansy
clickable: <http://startups.org/>

Very clean interface. Love that.

Should the co-founder list get long, would someone have to scroll and read
through all the entries? I think adding some quick fields like "Technical/Non-
technical" or language-specific lists along with filters would be pretty easy
to implement to help organize the data. Don't go overboard though and turn
into partnerup.com

Again, loving the simplicity of use and minimalist styling. Nice work!

~~~
chrisdroukas
In case you'd like to use it for future projects, it's Twitter's Bootstrap.

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

------
mattblalock
I like it – would love to hear more about what motivated your friend to do
that for us.

------
pw
I'm just impressed he got/had the startups.org domain!

~~~
willpower101
How in the world did he get that domain name?

I've had it on back order through snapnames, namejet and pool since before
summer! The previous registrant was also unresponsive :P

Did he shell out some big bucks for it?

Anyway, despite my utter surprise at this I wish you luck.

